# Scibor Graal Sci-Fi Knight



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

New Scibor Miniatures release - http://www.sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1280#i/2012/big/sf_graal_knight_03.jpg.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

looks nice, more subtle than the normal Scribor stuff but still pretty cool.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it as well though I would be carving the head out of it and replacing it with a DC helm, as well as doing a bolt pistol swap for that "sci-fi rifle"


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Nipples!.... Sorry 
BA chapter Master? Nice model though.

SGMAlice


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Like the armour, but the weapon is pretty poor; the proportions make it look more Final Fantasy than anything else.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. the same with most Scribor stuff... nice armor, shocking weapons. 

I'd defiantely replace the head as it looks like some bad latex halloween mask, and I need to add some detailing to the bottom of the turbine hump. Otherwise I rather like it.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Very cool miniature. Very understated, I like it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that a Sang Guard axe would fit under that hand..... This guy is looking more and more promising and may make his way into my next Scibor order.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

All it brings to mind is the old debate about Batman's suit having nipples. I really think they do shit weapons deliberately. The pistols on all their models look like they would be very easy to swap out.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The pistol is kind of laughable, but I like the axe.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> The pistol is kind of laughable, but I like the axe.


Yeah, I am with KF. I am pretty sure he designs them to be easily removed to substitute in a GW weapon.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Getting more and more impressed with his stuff. I remember when he first started over at CoC. Has not been that long ago either.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

While I recognize the indisputable quality of the sculpt (and actually order basing stuff from him, always with A-1 service), I just can't get myself to like his knights. It's the proportions of the armor, I think...

Phil


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

I really loved the Lion Knight and ordered one recently. Does anyone know about how long it takes to arrive at your door? It looks like they're coming out of Poland, and the tracking gets squiffy when going through other countries' postal systems. But having to get all the way to west coast USA, I imagine it will be a few weeks....


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cambrius said:


> I really loved the Lion Knight and ordered one recently. Does anyone know about how long it takes to arrive at your door? It looks like they're coming out of Poland, and the tracking gets squiffy when going through other countries' postal systems. But having to get all the way to west coast USA, I imagine it will be a few weeks....


I am in Ohio mate and it usually takes 2-3 weeks for me here.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Depends who is sending it and what you order, spraypaint from overseas always takes longer.


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool. Thanks, guys.


----------

